# KG-Rohre verkleben



## Jennymausi (3. Sep. 2012)

Moin,

ich wollte in ein 400er KG-Rohr mehere Muffen 100er und 150er KG-Rohr mit Tangit einkleben und anschleißend die Ränder mit Glasfasermatten umwickeln und mit GFK dick einschmieren. Nur hält auf PVC auch GFK? Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee wie man Muffen sicher einkleben kann? Wegen der Rundung hat man ja wenig auflage Fläche.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Jennymausi (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: KG-Rohre verkleben*

...oder hat jemand eine Idee wo man KG Sattelsücke DN100 und DN150 für ein 400er Rohr bekommen kann? Habe bisher nichts dergleichen gefunden.


----------



## wkremer (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: KG-Rohre verkleben*

Hallo,
ich würde mal bei den Stadtwerken nachfragen, 
die kennen meist Firmen die Kanalrohre in diesen Dimensionen verarbeiten.
Sattelstücke kenn ich in den Durchmessern nur für Bertonrohre auf KG.


----------



## Nori (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: KG-Rohre verkleben*

Das hat doch in dem Video über die Luftheber dieser Holländer schön vorgemacht.
Er bohrt ein Loch mit einem Kronenbohrer, dass wesentlich kleiner ist als das Rohr das angebracht werden soll. Dann hat er sich aus dem entsprechenden Rohr dass angedockt werden soll ein Hilfswerkzeug hergestellt, das er an einer Seite durch ansägen und verformen (mittels Hitze) zu einem Dorn umgearbeitet hat.
Durch massives Anwärmen mittels Heißluftfön von beiden Seiten gleichzeitig hat er dann den Dorn durch das vorgebohrte und stark angewärmte Rohr gedrückt und so dass einen fast seriennaher Anschlussflansch entsteht, in den man dann ein Stück PVC Rohr einkleben kann und mit einer normalen KG-Muffe weirterfahren kann.

Das hält 100%-ig - da kann man sich das Geschmiere mit GFK sparen.


Hab den Film gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDlqwErdolo&feature=player_embedded

Ab der 10.-ten Minute wird es gezeigt....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Jennymausi (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: KG-Rohre verkleben*

Sehr gutes Video! Das kannte ich noch nicht. Schon super wie die das machen. Nur ich denke die haben PE Rohr. Bin mir nicht sicher ob das mit PVC auch so gut funktioniert. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren. Nur das 400er Rohr ist kein "Voll Material", das ist im inneren mit etwas grauen gefüllt.


----------



## Nori (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: KG-Rohre verkleben*

Mal ne Frage:
Willst du deinen Teich in das Rohr verlegen oder warum sollen da solche Monsterrohre bearbeitet werden???

Gruß Nori


----------



## Jennymausi (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: KG-Rohre verkleben*

ne, das 400er ist 220cm lang. Soll als Pumpenschacht für den Luftheber dienen. Der soll aus 160er mit Trichter unten auf 32cm mit ner Ausströmplatte aus Kläranlagen - die sind 27,5cm. Daher die Dimensionen. Bin mal gespannt ob das auch so klappt wie ich es mir denke  
Bei der Wahl der Pumpe bin ich noch unsicher, 60 oder 80W?


----------

